# Incra dovetail template maker software



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m sure this has been posted on here before but I found this on another forum.

http://www.internetwoodworking.com/w5/dovetail.html

It’s a program that allows you to layout different pattern dove tails for an incra fence / jig then prints out a template to fit into a template slot. I have not tried in on a piece of wood yet but it looks pretty slick.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I just checked this out and downloaded the software and find it to be quite interesting. Well worth the cost.

Steve Bolton


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Nickbee. I recently got a Jointech and also have an Incra Jig, so this will come in handy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Nick

That's a neat free program and will come in handy  it's now on my desktop.


=============


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

No prob guys. You can thank a dude from the WoodNet forum. I posted my corner-post dovetail box on there and he mentioned the program. Said I never heard of it and to link me up. I'm going to use it for the next box I make. It will be 3/8" stock with 1/4" tails. Should be fun!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool program and thanks for that Nick!

Corey


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I had emailed the author of the program to see if he had written a program to do the same thing with box joints for the Incra and this was his reply:



> *"I'm amazed that you got that old warhorse working! It was written for Win 3.1 well over a decade ago. The drivers for printers were so non-standard at the time that I had to use primative OS calls to get the printing to come out right. I guess it's a tribute to Microsoft's backward compatibility that it runs at all.
> 
> The program was designed to produce for half-blind-dovetails and thus is not suitable for box-joints, which in effect are square through-dovetails.
> 
> ...



I replied to his email by telling him that I would be willing to pay for the updated version and to put my name at the top of his list, if he did decide to update the program.

Doug


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I came across something you may want to try with your new Incra jig
Just Clamp it to your table saw and make your own feather boards for your router table and other power tools...

feather board made with the Incra jig
http://woodshopdemos.com/sstat-15.htm

Workshop Projects
http://www.absolutelyfreeplans.com/WORKSHOP PROJECTS/workshop_projects.htm

Just a small thank you for posting the link for the free progam (template maker software)

==============


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow I did not see this post here Nickbee your on the ball mate.. This is a cool PC app and I want to see what we can do about getting this guy to write a new update version.

Maybe you should give him another email


----------

